# Shooting range near bowling green?



## Jspetro (Oct 6, 2012)

I just moved to Bowling Green from Greenville, Oh. In Greenville we had a fish and game association with a decent 100 yard range. I'm looking for a place near BG to shoot. I'm working on the Erie County Conservation club but would like something closer so I can get some shooting in after work. Got a new gun coming in on the 15th so I've got a bit of a deadline coming! Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

checkout Shooters in Maumee. Indoor range for both pistols and Rifles. 

http://shootersofmaumee.com/

Dwayne


----------



## Jspetro (Oct 6, 2012)

That place looks nice but $320 a year is pretty steep for a range. Erie is $100 for a 25, 100, and 300 yard range plus other perks. I was looking for something cheap to plink some rounds on between visits to Erie. Thanks for the info though.


----------

